# Getting a little tired of WSP 'cancelling' stuff!



## cerelife (Aug 27, 2021)

I've been ordering supplies from WSP for years on a regular basis and this seems to be a new thing with them. You order something that shows as 'in stock' but then they 'cancel' that item and issue a refund _after_ your order has shipped. This has happened with my last 2 orders this month. 
On the first order they cancelled the lids for the 48 jars I ordered even though the lids still showed as 'in stock' on the website. So I emailed them to ask why the cancellation and also to inquire as to why on earth they couldn't shoot me a quick email to let me know before they shipped my order. Like what am I supposed to do with 48 jars with no lids - Peanut butter, no jelly / ham, no burger?? The reply was pretty much "Yeah, sorry about that, we've fixed it now. Just place another order for different lids." 
And pay *another* handling fee! I mean I know it's only 6 bucks, but still...
I was pretty happy that they were having a sale on EOs soon afterwards, so I stocked up and added the missing lids to that order. I got an email last night informing me of refunds for some of the EOs and my package arrived today short those EOs. 
I'm getting really tired of NOT getting what I ordered from WSP!!


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 27, 2021)

I recently placed two orders in a row on August 8 and 9 from WSP, hadn’t heard anything so I got in touch with them on August 22 and they said they had recently moved their warehouse and were catching up, but they would expedite my order. I asked if my orders could be combined, and no. 
I received the tracking info for one order on Tuesday and one on Wednesday, but on the second order two of the three items were out of stock. If I had known that I would have ordered from somewhere else two weeks ago. 
They were very courteous in their emails but I agree maddening to work with. Most companies update their inventory on their websites. WSP seems disorganized.


----------



## JuLeeRenee (Aug 27, 2021)

They just did this to me and I didn't get to find anything out till I received the package with a note. Refund didn't come till days later.


----------



## amd (Aug 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I recently placed two orders in a row on August 8 and 9 from WSP





Vicki C said:


> I asked if my orders could be combined, and no.


Usually with WSP you have 4 days to add to an existing order. If you go to the order history (during the time frame) there should be an option to "add to order". Unless they took that option away recently.
From their website FAQ:





And the link for "here" above:


----------



## cerelife (Aug 27, 2021)

@amd - yes, they still do that! 
I use this option often to combine 'weekend deals' with 'weekly deals' 
I don't know what's going on with them right now, but it's frustrating to have these random cancellations. 
I will say that I use PayPal with WSP and the refund is always there within hours if that helps anyone.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 28, 2021)

I had this happen to me.  I had put in an order for a bunch of scents and spiced cranberry turned up out of stock a few days after I placed the order.   I'm sure my mom would have loved that scent.  And now I'm out a spicy fall scent.☹


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 31, 2021)

amd said:


> Usually with WSP you have 4 days to add to an existing order. If you go to the order history (during the time frame) there should be an option to "add to order". Unless they took that option away recently.
> From their website FAQ:
> View attachment 60420
> 
> ...


Thank you, I guess I blew it went I submitted a second order instead of adding to my first. Still, considering they didn’t even start to fill it until over two weeks later (and one order was missing 2 of the 3 items, which they didn’t tell me until it had shipped) they might have been more accommodating IMO.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Feb 8, 2022)

Just wanted to mention that this recently happened to me. I had ordered $5.93 worth of lanolin butter along with a few other items. A day or so after placing the order, I got a notification that $5.93 had been refunded to PayPal. Strange, I thought, but I hadn't gotten any notification that the item was out of stock. A few days later the order arrived with no lanolin. There was a note on the packing slip explaining that lanolin was out of stock and apologizing for the inconvenience. 

Yesterday I got a notification that lanolin was back in stock, so I called to see what could be done. The lady I talked to was very friendly and helpful, but she said there was no way they could waive the shipping if I reordered that item. I would have had to pay over $8.00 shipping for $5.93 worth of lanolin that was supposed to come with my other order, so I opted to find another source for lanolin. 

(I will say that the shipping time was fantastic. I placed the order on Friday and it arrived the following Wednesday.)


----------



## AliOop (Feb 8, 2022)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Just wanted to mention that this recently happened to me. I had ordered $5.93 worth of lanolin butter along with a few other items. A day or so after placing the order, I got a notification that $5.93 had been refunded to PayPal. Strange, I thought, but I hadn't gotten any notification that the item was out of stock. A few days later the order arrived with no lanolin. There was a note on the packing slip explaining that lanolin was out of stock and apologizing for the inconvenience.
> 
> Yesterday I got a notification that lanolin was back in stock, so I called to see what could be done. The lady I talked to was very friendly and helpful, but she said there was no way they could waive the shipping if I reordered that item. I would have had to pay over $8.00 shipping for $5.93 worth of lanolin that was supposed to come with my other order, so I opted to find another source for lanolin.
> 
> (I will say that the shipping time was fantastic. I placed the order on Friday and it arrived the following Wednesday.)


That is just terrible customer service. Really, it would have been better if they delayed your order (with your permission of course) to wait for the lanolin to be back in stock. Or as you requested, waive the shipping costs. I'm kind of over WSP myself. They are on my "do not fly" list, along with Bulk Apothecary and Brambleberry. Too many bad experiences.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 8, 2022)

When I have a problem with customer service I do not stop with the first customer service rep I continue up the ladder. Also, unless it has changed WSP was always a big player in the Guild so if any of you are members of the Guild I would start filing complaints against them to the Guild. Believe me, the Guild takes complaints about their board members seriously. Just a thought. 

I quit buying from WSP 10 yrs ago when I found they short-packaged some jars of butter, then returned to purchasing from them when their customer service improved a few years later and I frankly could not replace a few of their fo's with any others. After talking to Debbie she did credit for the 1 oz short butter, so I assume she checked on some other packed jars and found I was correct because she told me she would check on it. It sounds like they have fallen apart again in their customer service, and that is sad. 

We did this years ago against BB and it went a long way with resolving an issue for another member here in resolving a shipping issue BB lied to me about. It was magically resolved after hrs on the phone and climbing the ladder after I mentioned I would file another complaint. 

I will never never never purchase from Bramble Berry or  Bulk Apothecary, and WSP for only two FO's.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 8, 2022)

I know the thread is WSP but do you mind sharing your experience w Bulk Apothecary? I have used them once for something I couldn’t find elsewhere.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 9, 2022)

For me, it has been delayed shipping, missing or wrong items, and not very nice customer service when trying to get things resolved. Plus their prices are normally higher than what I can get elsewhere. For instance, Camden Grey’s EOs are much less expensive, esp if I order enough to get their free shipping (and I always wait till they have a free shipping special, like right now).


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 10, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> After talking to Debbie she did credit for the 1 oz short butter, so I assume she checked on some other packed jars and found I was correct


Oh I do miss the good old days when I could call Debbie May, the owner, if I had a problem with customer service! She kept me on hold once just to go and see what was happening in the warehouse/shipping and got the problem straightened on then and there.


----------

